
Tech companies criticize travel ban but not their investor Peter Thiel - push7joshi
http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/31/technology/tech-travel-ban-peter-thiel/index.html?sr=fbCNN013117tech-travel-ban-peter-thiel0703PMVODtopLink&linkId=33978055
======
push7joshi
"Entrepreneurs are under a lot of pressure and Thiel ... [is] very powerful".
What are some of the things/instances that show his power.

